# Field ornament



## Princess16 (10 January 2015)

Not sure if I've put this in the right section so apologies. Just wondered what people's feelings are concerning keeping horses that can't be ridden as a 'field ornament' for want of a better description.  We have a pony that is not ridden.  He is very much loved, well looked after, lives out 24/7 and for the most part has good manners and loves people and is a very happy pony. On talking to a horse owner colleague at work he more or less said 'what's the point of keeping him? If he can't be ridden he's basically not worth having and a total waste of money and not good for anything ' .

I would never sell him as I could not trust another owner trying to ride him when he has a lot of issues due to previous owner's abuse etc. so the only other option would be to PTS which quite frankly is not an option! 

So my question is do you think horses should be kept just as expensive pets for want of a better description. I hasten to add that I don't ride myself, haven't ridden since I was young so the fact he can't be ridden really doesn't bother me.  Would be interested to know what others think.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2015)

Why not ?  As long as the facilities are suitable, the finance is available and the owner wants to keep the horse.

I have two field ornaments.


----------



## nikicb (10 January 2015)

Honestly, if you enjoy him and he is happy and well, then forget about what anyone else says.  It sounds a very mutually beneficial arrangement.  xx


----------



## Shay (10 January 2015)

If you have the resources to keep him and he is well, happy and cared for then keep him.  It doesn't matter what others think.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 January 2015)

Surely it is entirely up to you.  Why would you care what someone else thinks?

I kept a field ornament for 12 yrs - her 'job' was to always be at home with the horse left behind when the other 2 went out.  It was no-one else's business.


----------



## Princess16 (10 January 2015)

Thank you everyone. I know I shouldn't really care what others think but sometimes these so called 'horsey' people think they know best and that horses should earn their keep so to speak so kind of belittle me especially as I am new to all this. All I know is that my little pony is kept safe and secure, has a lot of love and attention (from other ponies too in adj field) and is fit and healthy so in my mind that's all that matters.

Thanks again for confirming I am not all together doolally and stupid


----------



## gunnergundog (10 January 2015)

I've had field ornaments most of my life...alongside other horses.  There's only been one of those, that in retrospect I should have PTS immediately rather than retire as he couldn't cope with being anything other than a competition horse.    However, he taught me a lesson and when I had a Loss of Use horse with similar attributes, he was PTS immediately.

If you can afford it and the horse has quality of life, then why not?


----------



## paulineh (10 January 2015)

I have had horses in the past that have been "Field Ornaments" and as long as they have been healthy and happy they have stayed that way.

Field Ornament or Companions as some people like to call them can be a great accent and my ponies have also been a great source of learning for young riders. Grooming, feeding, stable management. General care.

As long as you have the facilities etc to keep him, then I can not see any reason why you should not keep him. It your pony so take no notice of the so called know alls


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2015)

Why you have a horse or what you use that horse for is nobody's business except yours.
Some people have expensive classic sports cars that never get driven but people don't say why bother if you don't drive it. 
Non horsey people don't understand or see the point in having a horse and not riding it but there of plenty of people who have horses and keep them as pets, companions, retired, injured, in hand showing, breeding etc just because they don't have a person on their backs doesn't mean they are useless, unwanted, unloved or disposable. 

My non horsey dad thinks any horse that isn't a TB isn't a proper horse and anything with feathers is a cart horse so you can see how non horsey folks minds work!!


----------

